# TTOC Swissol Tours 2006 *FIRST GROUP DATES* Updated 20.04.06



## Jac-in-a-Box

* A note of caution!* It's happened before, and it will probably happen again - some people have been approached by my competitors in an attempt to gain your custom. It is, of course your choice, if you're not happy with these drect and inappropriate approaches please PM me or a moderator. It's *your forum and the TTOC's charity who lose out on the financial contribution that makes up part of the cost of this offer!!*
I have not given permission to any of these people to approach you...I don't and will not contract any of my work out to third parties.

In response to the many enquiries as to when the next TTOC Swissol Tours will take place, the answer is soon!

I'll aim to try and get 3 Tours planned in for this year, the first is likely to take place in the early part of March once the weather has warmed a little and the days are longer.

Subsequent Tours will take place in the Summer and Autumn.

Same offer as previously; full valet Â£160.00 for non-TTOC members / Â£150.00 for TTOC members.
Swissol goods will be available to order VAT free for those taking part.

Prices are for TT size cars only, larger cars will cost a small amount extra.

For each car treated Â£10.00 will go to the TTOC's current adopted charity and Â£5.00 to the ********.
IIRC close to Â£400.00 was raised for the charity last year - be good to top that this year. 

Lee (Multiprocess) aka "mission control" will hopefully co-ordinate the arrangements for routes and dates.
I'd ask for a little flexibility by participants on dates, this will ensure I can remain productive for each day I'm away from home. It will also allow me to offer this service at an extremely attractive price.

The Tour dates will be very much dependant on the weather I'm hoping to raise sufficient interest for a 14 trip, though if sufficient interest I will consider extending it 

A taste of last years tours:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=40879

Some other pics can be found in my site gallery:

www.jac-in-a-box.com

Any questions ask away 

Dave

Interested so far

*First group* 
Please PM if the dates are not suitable, I'll also need address and a contact tel No - please remember I need to be working each day to maintain these prices! The route has been planned to be the most economical for me.
Be looking to start at around 8am each day and I'll need your car for at least 8 hours

Once the first group is completed I'll have a break for a few days and come up with the next group route / dates...be patient, I will get to you!

Omen666 - Chester - complete
jiggyjaggy - London
Obiwan - Up North! 
nutts - Hooky
ScoTTy - Harlow
Thehornster - Rochester
dimitt - Herts
Ventura - Surbiton
BAMITT - Kent
dave_w - Harrogate - complete
bartonTT - Kettering
Archersam - Folkstone
ChilliTT - Baldock
khewett - Surrey
Paul_S3 - Near Nutts (Hooky)
faulky - Stratford on Avon
5CW - Scarborough - complete
MikeyG - Lancaster - complete
Jandrews - Essex
Gizmo - New Forest
Soulctrla - Manchester
MrL - Newbury (poss x 2)
geewceeTT - Huddersfield - complete
Toshiba - Sheffield - complete
N_Wales_tt - Abergele (2 cars tbc)
F Mohan - London
DesignerDaveTT - E London (2 cars tbc)
mercedes_SLK - Lincs
garyc - Bristol (2 cars confirmed)
W7PMC - Lancs
Kingcutter - Lancs
WozzaTT - Solihull
paul.graham - Newbury
Valem - Cardiff
rockhopper - Kent
Duggy - Worcester
mxb3934 - Chesham, Bucks
Marck - Essex
R6B TT - Bucks
davee_br - Bristol
ttocs99 - Birmingham/Reading w/e Halifax
niel millard tt - Surrey
miggyfish - Lincoln

*Routes & Dates*

Dave will be doing this tour in several short stints as he is getting old as he tells me!! :wink:

The first stint is as follows, the second stint will follow a couple of weeks after the first and so on.

So don't panic Dave will get to you!! :wink:

Any problems or queries let us know!!

Happy Cleaning!!


----------



## omen666

I'll take a March slot please.

Chester for an RS6 Avant. Prefer a weekend, all free atm


----------



## jiggyjaggy

I will take the first slot you got in London asap, I got my new toy and Im intending on keeping it clean!


----------



## ObiWan

Include me and kiTTcaTT but will need to firm up when you know how early in March? Will get two cars done, not sure which two though just yet?


----------



## kiTTcaTT

ObiWan said:


> Include me and kiTTcaTT but will need to firm up when you know how early in March? Will get two cars done, not sure which two though just yet?


Sorry Dave best remove me I have told Obi but he no listen sometimes I am not around for the first two weeks in March so please make that one car


----------



## nutts

Dates dependent Dave, I'll have mine done and if you want to use our place as a base again, let us know


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Omen, jiggyjaggy, Obi', KittcaTT and nutts...

Thankyou, hopefully get a few more interested and with some decent weather we can get a plan together.

nutts, thanks and yes please 

Dave


----------



## scoTTy

I'm interested.

Based in Harlow, Essex or could take the car into the City during week days.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Much prefer Harlow Scotty; C of L driving fills me with terror! (I'm a country boy from Scotland :lol

As a general note..more than happy to work at your home or workplace if there is access to power and water - together 
The "together" is important, I have visited in the past to find water at one end of an underground car park and the electricity at the other!

Dave


----------



## scoTTy

Harlow then.

I have power and water but I try not to get them too together!!


----------



## thehornster

Add me please  I'm away for the last week in march though 8)


----------



## dimitt

Hi Dave,

Can you pencil me in to please! (dates dependant) Would prefer weekends if possible - otherwise pretty flexible 

Having had my previous TT swissoiled definately want to treat the newer one to a pre-summer shine by an expert.

(based just off Junct 23 of the M25)

thanks


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Omen, jiggyjaggy, Obi', KittcaTT and nutts...
> 
> Thankyou, hopefully get a few more interested and with some decent weather we can get a plan together.
> 
> nutts, thanks and yes please
> 
> Dave


Sorry Dave, scrub kiTTcaTT, my mistake


----------



## Ventura

Definately up for getting the car properly sorted, count me in. I live in Surbiton, West London.


----------



## davidg

ObiWan said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omen, jiggyjaggy, Obi', KittcaTT and nutts...
> 
> Thankyou, hopefully get a few more interested and with some decent weather we can get a plan together.
> 
> nutts, thanks and yes please
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Dave, scrub kiTTcaTT, my mistake
Click to expand...

oooops you have found me out ,,,,,,,  I'm doing kittcatts car :-* :-* :wink:


----------



## BAMTT

Me too please


----------



## dave_w

Put me down for a place as well please


----------



## barton TT

Would you be to coming to the midlands ie Kettering. :?:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Again, thanks for your support 

Area is not a problem, I simply start off in Scotland and do a loop around UK....well, that's how it's planned. Provided you make the commitment and can accept the date offered, I'll be there!

Dave


----------



## scoTTy

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Provided you make the commitment and can accept the date offered, I'll be there!


That's why I've only posted as interested yet. It does depend on dates etc for me. :?


----------



## barton TT

Me to only available at weekends if thats any good. :?:


----------



## Archersam

I'd be interested depending on dates etc as its due for a bodyshop visit for a new o/s door following an incident where a Bee Keeper (no joke!!) drove into me the other week.

I'm in Folkestone by the Sea so bring your shorts if you think your hard or mad enough for a swim..... :lol:

p.s week day or weekend I don't mind. 
p.p.s its a Roadster so I would wanna chat to you at some stage about treatments for the roof etc.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Archersam said:


> I'm in Folkestone by the Sea so bring your shorts if you think your hard or mad enough for a swim..... :lol:
> 
> .


I don't think so - I'm afraid of sharks :wink:

Dave


----------



## BAMTT

Archersam said:


> I'd be interested depending on dates etc as its due for a bodyshop visit for a new o/s door following an incident where a Bee Keeper (no joke!!) drove into me the other week.
> 
> I'm in Folkestone by the Sea so bring your shorts if you think your hard or mad enough for a swim..... :lol:
> 
> p.s week day or weekend I don't mind.
> p.p.s its a Roadster so I would wanna chat to you at some stage about treatments for the roof etc.


Now that really is a long drive Dave :wink:


----------



## WozzaTT

As soon as possible in Solihull (South Birmingham), please.

Thanks,

Warren.


----------



## ChilliTT

Hi Dave

Depending on date in March, book me for 1 possibly 2 (Baldock).

Keep me posted when you have a plan / date.


----------



## khewett

I'm intrested, location sunney Surrey - flexable on dates


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

I would be interested but around May,June if Poss


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Going to close the list for this trip now, sorry. There's more than enough to keep me busy without over doing it!

I'm more than happy to take on another Tour late April - mid May if there is sufficient interest 

For those that have expressed an interest, thanks for your support. 
All that needs to be done is sort out a plan that will suit everyone without me doing an enormous mileage!

Dave


----------



## BAMTT

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Going to close the list for this trip now, sorry. There's more than enough to keep me busy without over doing it!
> 
> I'm more than happy to take on another Tour late April - mid May if there is sufficient interest
> 
> For those that have expressed an interest, thanks for your support.
> All that needs to be done is sort out a plan that will suit everyone without me doing an enormous mileage!
> 
> Dave


No probs Dave lets us know if its in the next month or so you could save me some postage :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Going to close the list for this trip now, sorry. There's more than enough to keep me busy without over doing it!
> 
> I'm more than happy to take on another Tour late April - mid May if there is sufficient interest
> 
> For those that have expressed an interest, thanks for your support.
> All that needs to be done is sort out a plan that will suit everyone without me doing an enormous mileage!
> 
> Dave


Try throwing in a hearty bed and breakfast into the package and you never know, the tour could come to you........... now thats low mileage and leaves more time for Mars Bars, Lucozade and Cars for you :lol: :wink:


----------



## Sim

Dave - If a stop off at mine would help just let me know.

We could go for a few [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Sim said:


> Dave - If a stop off at mine would help just let me know.
> 
> We could go for a few [smiley=cheers.gif]


Same here Dave


----------



## davidg

YELLOW_TT said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave - If a stop off at mine would help just let me know.
> 
> We could go for a few [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Same here Dave
Click to expand...

What ?polish , pie , beer :? :wink:


----------



## PaulRS3

I should visit this section more often! :roll:

Was just going to Pm dave for advance notice of any further Swissol tours, to find the first has gone!

Please consider me for future tour

id love Dave to detail the car again and support the forum/cause.

Paul - Oxfordshire


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

ObiWan said:


> Try throwing in a hearty bed and breakfast into the package and you never know, the tour could come to you........... now thats low mileage and leaves more time for Mars Bars, Lucozade and Cars for you :lol: :wink:


Evening Indians sound even better! :wink:



Sim said:


> Dave - If a stop off at mine would help just let me know.
> 
> We could go for a few [smiley=cheers.gif]





YELLOW_TT said:


> Same here Dave


Looking forward to this trip :lol: Will have to see how the route goes - I'll drop you both a PM closer to the time



Paul-S3 said:


> I should visit this section more often! :roll:
> 
> Was just going to Pm dave for advance notice of any further Swissol tours, to find the first has gone!


As I might be down at Nutts and you're not too far away, I'll see if you can be fitted in Paul 

Dave


----------



## nutts

I'll get the beer & steaks in then


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

nutts said:


> I'll get the beer & steaks in then


Just gets better and better - don't think I'll bother coming home :lol:

Dave


----------



## 5 cw

dave if a night needed near scarborough, we got good curry houses and can put you up for night with hearty yorkshire breakfast all in.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

5 cw said:


> dave if a night needed near scarborough, we got good curry houses and can put you up for night with hearty yorkshire breakfast all in.


That's a kind offer, thankyou...better treatment than I get at home 

Dave


----------



## davidg

5 cw said:


> dave if a night needed near scarborough, we got good curry houses and can put you up for night with hearty yorkshire breakfast all in.


You know how to get him ,,,, this springs to mind :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Carrots? No chance....curries, beer and breakfast - that's a different story :wink:

Dave


----------



## omen666

Ah but you haven't sampled my top notch cooking yet Dave :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

omen666 said:


> Ah but you haven't sampled my top notch cooking yet Dave :wink:


I'll be there


----------



## PaulRS3

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Paul-S3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should visit this section more often! :roll:
> 
> Was just going to Pm dave for advance notice of any further Swissol tours, to find the first has gone!
> 
> 
> 
> As I might be down at Nutts and you're not too far away, I'll see if you can be fitted in Paul
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

That would be great, Im literally minutes down the road from Nutts.



nutts said:


> I'll get the beer & steaks in then


sounds like a plan.


----------



## ObiWan

I am afraid all we could offer is a Biriandi? so not much point in coming really i suppose :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

ObiWan said:


> I am afraid all we could offer is a Biriandi? so not much point in coming really i suppose :wink:


Could be one the highlights of the trip Obi'...might even manage one on the way down, and one on the way back :lol:

Dave


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am afraid all we could offer is a Biriandi? so not much point in coming really i suppose :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be one the highlights of the trip Obi'...might even manage one on the way down, and one on the way back :lol:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Both treats are on me if you do, I think I could just about cope with that


----------



## freegeek

I would be very interested in the March tour so count me in please.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Hi freegeek

I'll take you out of the Tour "proper" - as you're in Edinburgh I'll visit you outwith the tour dates - your only down the road from me, and it will make the trip planning easier

Same deal as everyone else though 

Dave


----------



## BAMTT

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Hi freegeek
> 
> I'll take you out of the Tour "proper" - as you're in Edinburgh I'll visit you outwith the tour dates - your only down the road from me, and it will make the trip planning easier
> 
> Same deal as everyone else though
> 
> Dave


And you won't just pop down and do mine then :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

ObiWan said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am afraid all we could offer is a Biriandi? so not much point in coming really i suppose :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be one the highlights of the trip Obi'...might even manage one on the way down, and one on the way back :lol:
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both treats are on me if you do, I think I could just about cope with that
Click to expand...

You spoil me...I'm salivating at the thought 

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

BAMTT said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi freegeek
> 
> I'll take you out of the Tour "proper" - as you're in Edinburgh I'll visit you outwith the tour dates - your only down the road from me, and it will make the trip planning easier
> 
> Same deal as everyone else though
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> And you won't just pop down and do mine then :twisted: :wink:
Click to expand...

It'll be a long "pop down" to you, but I'll get there :wink:

Dave


----------



## MikeyG

I'm just putting my name in this thread as a place-holder for the next one since doubtless I'll miss the next announcement too through not looking in the Events section enough!



I can be on the route in the Lancaster area, York, or to the West of London.

If Lancaster area, I can put you up, and we do have curry out in the wilds of the Dales too


----------



## jandrews

If you are coming anywhere near Essex, specifically Colchester I would love to join in the fun...so please lte me know


----------



## scoTTy

He should be. 8)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

As ScoTTy has said...yes 

I'm going to have to watch the numbers though, it's turned into rather a large list.

I don't want to disappoint anyone, but there will be other opportunities. If you can be fitted and you can be flexible on dates I'll do all I can, with some help from Multiproccess hopefully :wink: , to see you!

Dave


----------



## freegeek

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Hi freegeek
> 
> I'll take you out of the Tour "proper" - as you're in Edinburgh I'll visit you outwith the tour dates - your only down the road from me, and it will make the trip planning easier
> 
> Same deal as everyone else though
> 
> Dave


Cool, best go for a date after the tour, by that time I will have swapped back to my summer wheels, just let me know what dates you would prefer.

Cheers
Jim


----------



## Gizmo750

Dave,

Please add me in if at all possible (beg beg beg) as discussed last year when I missed the last one 

Happy to put you up, feed you - whatever you need.

Thanks

Guy


----------



## Soulctrla

I have searched this thread and can find no mention of whats going on in 2006 am i BLIND 8)

I am curious what this tour entails....

Is it basically Dave with his Bucket and Chamois legging it up and down the country to wash our cars 

I want in if so.... if you come wash my car Ill let you sleep with my bird.. she is fit too

Infact you can do her in the two hours between the first coat of wax going on.

Muahahhaha muahahahahah

J

she reads this forum to check on me so Im probably gonna have to check this offer out with her at some point 8)


----------



## MrL

Put me down for 1, probably 2 cars.
I'm in Newbury, and have a double garage with power & water if needed.

Cheers,

Mr L


----------



## geewceeTT

Count me in if Im not too late...missed out on last years.
In Huddersfield, Yorkshire and have a nice spare room if needs be.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Thanks to those who've added their interest 

There are too many to take on in one go! What I'll probably do is draw a line accross the country East to West (Yorkshire to Lancs) and take on the Northern part of the country first. Have a break and come and do the Southerners after.

If only the weather would settle I could get going 

Dave


----------



## jiggyjaggy

MrL said:


> Put me down for 1, probably 2 cars.
> I'm in Newbury, and have a double garage with power & water if needed.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mr L


Hi where abouts in Newbury are you? I work up at Ericsson in Newbury if your about? 8) Jac if it helps I can be up in Newbury on the day if you want to do both cars on the same day, but I THINK I read you carry out one "Swiss" a day?


----------



## itsallaboutmark

Hey
I'm very interested so if I could be added to the list that would be great!
I should be inbetween Scotty in Harlow and JiggyJaggy N.London.
Cheers
Mark


----------



## omen666

What's the likely dates for this?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

omen666 said:


> What's the likely dates for this?


When it stops snowing would be a good starting point...and when warmer!

There are too many cars to take on in one go, I'll be doing Northern England first (Chester Northwards :wink: ) and the remainder a week or so after the first group.

I'm as keen to get going as you all are to see me!
I'm packed and ready to go 

Dave


----------



## BAMTT

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the likely dates for this?
> 
> 
> 
> When it stops snowing would be a good starting point...and when warmer!
> 
> There are too many cars to take on in one go, I'll be doing Northern England first (Chester Northwards :wink: ) and the remainder a week or so after the first group.
> 
> I'm as keen to get going as you all are to see me!
> I'm packed and ready to go
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Boooooo :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Believe me Tony, if it wasn't so cold I'd be on my way...neither the Swissol or myself work too well in Arctic temps!

Dave


----------



## Soulctrla

Dave you pm'd me saying dates have been posponed - hope the new date suits -

What is the new date... I just PM'd you saying sorry but I didnt even see this thread before - i didnt know i was on your list... I was initially very excited and then realised Im in bloody Chamonix skiing when your coming so ... the posponed date may suit.

Can you let me know mate

Cheers

James 8)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Soulctrla said:


> Dave you pm'd me saying dates have been posponed - hope the new date suits -
> 
> What is the new date... I just PM'd you saying sorry but I didnt even see this thread before - i didnt know i was on your list... I was initially very excited and then realised Im in bloody Chamonix skiing when your coming so ... the posponed date may suit.
> 
> Can you let me know mate
> 
> Cheers
> 
> James 8)


James - I Pm'd you saying it was postponed? Nothing has been postponed

Page 1 of this thread gives your date...Thursday 16 March. Does that suit?

Dave


----------



## TTotal

Hi young Dave, when are you coming South, old TTotal is looking pretty sad....... :?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

TTotal said:


> Hi young Dave, when are you coming South, old TTotal is looking pretty sad....... :?


"Young Dave" only a couple of days younger than you :wink:

As for coming down South...at a guess mid April onwards, I've been promising Gizmo a visit for ages and I've got the annual pilgrimage to the parents to tick off, so will definately be there 

Can you can wait that long!

(young) Dave


----------



## TTotal

OK nipper, tie me up with Guy (Gizmo) whenever you're down , plenty of notice please, having seen his place probably better and more room there.
I shall PM Gizzer.
Thanks Junior :roll:


----------



## scoTTy

Me stupid. I don't understand the first post.

Am I meant to choose a date?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

scoTTy said:


> Me stupid. I don't understand the first post.
> 
> Am I meant to choose a date?


No, not stupid Paul...I probably haven't chosen my words well :?

There are too many to take on in one go...I'm having to break down the list into more manageable groups. So, I'm picking off those closest to me first, I don't want to travel to other end of the country with the weather being less than friendly at the moment (chucking down with snow at the moment in Scotland)

I'd guess that I'd be down in your part of the country in the latter part of April...I'll give you good notice and endeavour to accomodate dates suitable to you 

Apologies for any confusion

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

TTotal said:


> OK nipper, tie me up with Guy (Gizmo) whenever you're down , plenty of notice please, having seen his place probably better and more room there.
> I shall PM Gizzer.
> Thanks Junior :roll:


You're on the list John.

Dave


----------



## ObiWan

Gutted I had to miss out on this first stage, never mind Dave, more for you to clean later


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

ObiWan said:


> Gutted I had to miss out on this first stage, never mind Dave, more for you to clean later


As well as missing the chance of saying hello to you and KitcaTT, I'll be missing the "*****" 

Always next time :wink:

Dave


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gutted I had to miss out on this first stage, never mind Dave, more for you to clean later
> 
> 
> 
> As well as missing the chance of saying hello to you and KitcaTT, I'll be missing the "*****"
> 
> Always next time :wink:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Ah well, it never rains but it pours


----------



## john_wintle

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> As for coming down South...at a guess mid April onwards, I've been promising Gizmo a visit for ages and I've got the annual pilgrimage to the parents to tick off, so will definately be there
> 
> (young) Dave


Guess we might be able to finally meet up around that time as well then Dave. My treat for the ice creams (if the weather is sunny that is...)

John


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

john_wintle said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for coming down South...at a guess mid April onwards, I've been promising Gizmo a visit for ages and I've got the annual pilgrimage to the parents to tick off, so will definately be there
> 
> (young) Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Guess we might be able to finally meet up around that time as well then Dave. My treat for the ice creams (if the weather is sunny that is...)
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Been a long time coming John, you get the ice cream and I'll get the beer...sunshine would be good too 

Dave


----------



## north_wales_tt

Dave,
Thanks for the information.
Towards the end of April is preferable, so put me down for one definate - the second car is still to be decided, but will confirm soon. 

Cheers
Lindsay


----------



## EDZ26

Dave, would Warrington on the 18th of March be any good?

Cheers
Alan


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

EDZ26 said:


> Dave, would Warrington on the 18th of March be any good?
> 
> Cheers
> Alan


I'm in Huddersfield on the 18th Alan (page 1 of the thread) or have I missed something!

Dave


----------



## EDZ26

nope i must have missed something, sorry dave, whats dates do you have that might be best for you in the warrington area??


----------



## jandrews

Just a good luck to Dave on the start of his tour.

I look forward to when you start the second half of the tour.....

Bon Voyage


----------



## F Mohan

Dave
Please count me in for any London dates. Had my TTR 6 months now and am keen to get her ready for the summer.
cheers
F


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

north_ wales_tt, jandrews and F Mohan - thanks 

Hopefully I can get some sort of route / dates up by the last week of March once I get past the first leg of what could be quite a few legs!

Hope to restart again in mid April - but I will to get to you all in the coming months 

EDZ26 - I've sent you a PM

Dave


----------



## mercedes_SLK

Dave,

hope all is well. As you know not got the TTR anymore, but please put me down for any date you got free when your my way!

you be ok doing a B class merc....silver?

Cheers

Pete


----------



## jiggyjaggy

Just a question out of curiosity really, are you able to attend to actual scratches in the car's paintwork?


----------



## TTotal

He maybe a good polisher but he aint no magician mate


----------



## davidg

TTotal said:


> He maybe a good polisher but he aint no magician mate


----------



## TTotal

Maybe he can get the scratches out of this one then ?


----------



## paul.graham

Hi Dave,

Any chance of doing another car in Newbury (beg, beg  )

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Jiggyjaggy - depends on how deep the scratch is; as a rule of thumb if you can feel it with a finger nail, no - but I can blend it in / disguise it. If it's very bad, might be a good idea to get repaired before I arrive 

mercedes-slk - Pete I'll give you a ring. But yes, more than happy to visit...be good to see your growing family 

davidg / TTotal - magician? No, but some have suggested I'm getting close :wink:

paul.graham - I've sent you a PM...but if you insist, yes! :wink:

For all - I should've been on my way to Scarborough today, however I'm not far off being marooned in snow - with more falling now  
So I'm already well behind. I'm hoping to try again next week...I'll not attempt to do anyone's car unless the conditions are right, I'm not in the business of knocking out a half hearted job. It's not fair to you and it's no good for me!

The first two weeks of April are out so it's likely the more Southerly guys will not see me until late April - early May...I will get to you, honest :wink:

Hosepipe bans in the South too? 

Dave


----------



## nutts

Dave/Lee

Any chance you can try and work out a rough sequence (subject to minor alterations) of all those that are interested, just so people can estimate how many people (and days) are before them.

I have a few constraints and any idea of week will enable me to be try and work around it or give prior warning. I work away during the week mainly (and so does Lou), but I can work from home if my diary is planned. Also, we both have our kids every other weekend and this can effect where we are. Then in May/June, we are planning a couple of weeks away.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Arghhh...OK :wink:

Mission Control - where are you!

Dave


----------



## Multiprocess

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Arghhh...OK :wink:
> 
> Mission Control - where are you!
> 
> Dave


Dave, will have a look this morning! :wink:


----------



## PaulRS3

Im reasonably flexible to work in with Nutts.

subject to getting the day off from work.

Can confirm Hosepipe Ban in Thames Valley Water area 
from Monday 3rd of April :? .


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

I'm not going to put off by a hose pipe ban, it'll have to be buckets - there isn't a ban on car washing. A hindrance, nothing else 

Sad thing is, it's more economical to use a power washer or a hose pipe than sloshing water around out of a bucket. 

Dave.


----------



## scoTTy

Three Valleys Water looks ok so far. No threats or bans....yet.


----------



## valem

Is there any chance of hooking up for this?? 
Hope I'm not too late.

Get in touch with a date etc...I'm in cardiff.

Cheers


----------



## scoTTy

scoTTy said:


> Three Valleys Water looks ok so far. No threats or bans....yet.


Ban comes in on April 3rd :?


----------



## rockhopper

Hi, am i too late to get a date on this tour? I'm in Kent and would love my TT to get the Swissoil treatment!!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Lee, the TTOC events sec, is working on a plan...I'm sure you can be fitted in somewhere though it maybe a little later in the year - June'ish?

I'll be happy to help but I'm only the monkey...Send "multiprocess" a begging PM; he's the organ grinder :wink:

Dave


----------



## valem

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Lee, the TTOC events sec, is working on a plan...I'm sure you can be fitted in somewhere though it maybe a little later in the year - June'ish?
> 
> I'll be happy to help but I'm only the monkey...Send "multiprocess" a begging PM; he's the organ grinder :wink:
> 
> Dave


Thanks dave.will do.


----------



## Duggy

If there any any slots left, I will take one. :roll:

Dave I will pm multiprocess with details and cross my fingers :wink:


----------



## omen666

Lee, please please please

Soon, soon, soon


----------



## Multiprocess

Route & dates will be posted today, once me and Dave have agreed!!


----------



## Duggy

Lee, does that include me  or not


----------



## omen666

:wink:


----------



## mxb3934

Dave (Jac-in-a-Box),

PM sent 

Mark


----------



## mxb3934

Would like to be included if possible - will be based in Bucks after 21 Apr

Mark


----------



## omen666

Lee, have you been on the vodka mate and gone AWOL?










 :wink: :roll:


----------



## Multiprocess

Many apologies to all, I have been snowed under at work, I WILL get something out before the end of tomorrow!!


----------



## omen666

Cheers fella, we know you working hard :wink:

Your efforts much appreciated


----------



## marck

HI Dave,

Further to our email address I would like to put my name down for the clean / wax etc for my Audi TT Roadster.

I am based in Essex

Many Thanks
Marc.


----------



## R6B TT

Yep, I'm up for this - and have a Double Garage for cover if needed - Bucks


----------



## Multiprocess

Multiprocess said:


> Many apologies to all, I have been snowed under at work, I WILL get something out before the end of tomorrow!!


That was the intention!!! I've had other things to get involved with since I posted this!! :wink: :wink: :wink:

I will get something to Dave tomorrow, we will then agree tomorrow and post the route & dates on latest Thursday!


----------



## W7 PMC

Am i too late to get my name down for the 1st or 2nd round??

Dave knows where i am, as he did my RS6 last year, but i feel the Bimmer could do with an annual treatment.

Cheers,


----------



## kingcutter

Paul

Going to have mine done as well where are you in lancs

Mark


----------



## omen666

Sure, but WHEN?


----------



## Multiprocess

Guys, guys, guys, I can't make anymore apologies, but the route and dates will be up tomorrow.


----------



## W7 PMC

kingcutter said:


> Paul
> 
> Going to have mine done as well where are you in lancs
> 
> Mark


Cool, i so hope i've not missed the boat & can get included in the 1st round 

I'm in Wrightington, about 1 mile from J27 M6.


----------



## Multiprocess

*Routes & Dates*

Dave will be doing this tour in several short stints as he is getting old as he tells me!! :wink:

The first stint is as follows, the second stint will follow a couple of weeks after the first and so on.

So don't panic Dave will get to you!! :wink:

24th April - 5CW - Scarborough
25th April - dave_w - Harrogate
26th April - geewceeTT - Huddersfield
27th April - Toshiba - Sheffield
28th April - omen666 - Chester
29th April - EDZ26 - Warrington
30th April - obiwan - Manchester
1st May - kingcutter - Lancs
2nd May - W7 PMC - J27 M6
3rd May - MikeyG - Lancaster

Any problems or queries let us know!!

Happy Cleaning!!


----------



## W7 PMC

Multiprocess said:


> *Routes & Dates*
> 
> Dave will be doing this tour in several short stints as he is getting old as he tells me!! :wink:
> 
> The first stint is as follows, the second stint will follow a couple of weeks after the first and so on.
> 
> So don't panic Dave will get to you!! :wink:
> 
> 24th April - 5CW - Scarborough
> 25th April - dave_w - Harrogate
> 26th April - geewceeTT - Huddersfield
> 27th April - Toshiba - Sheffield
> 28th April - omen666 - Chester
> 29th April - EDZ26 - Warrington
> 30th April - obiwan - Manchester
> 1st May - kingcutter - Lancs
> 2nd May - W7 PMC - J27 M6
> 3rd May - MikeyG - Lancaster
> 
> Any problems or queries let us know!!
> 
> Happy Cleaning!!


Excellent & cheers 8)

Bit lucky though, as it was only in the last couple of hours that i moved a meeting in Stockholm on the 2nd May to the 16th May  so am defo now available.


----------



## omen666

Excellent

PM'd Dave

Thanks Lee


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Great stuff - and thanks Lee  And yes, I'm feeling old!

Just having a quick nosey...I'll respond to PM's this evening :wink:

Dave


----------



## omen666

Good news...I have two more RS6 owners confirmed as wanting a day with Dave :wink:

Bad news...Lee you need to schedule one in Bicester and one in Nottingham. Nottingham owner would prefer weekend.

Getting their email addresses today and will forward them on.

Best

DC


----------



## dimitt

Thanks, waiting patiently!!


----------



## davee_br

Please add me to the list - it'll be nice to get my TT shiny for the summer, and hopefully increase its trade in value for later in the year!

I'm in Bristol, with water & power available.

Pretty flexible on dates, though avoiding Mondays is best.

Get in touch! Cheers,


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

davee_br said:


> Please add me to the list - it'll be nice to get my TT shiny for the summer, and hopefully increase its trade in value for later in the year!
> 
> quote]
> 
> On the list davee
> 
> Kingcutter, EDZ26 ...speak to me please, I'm nearly leaving and there is a "hole" in my programme :wink:
> 
> Dave


----------



## scoTTy

omen666 said:


> Good news...I have two more RS6 owners confirmed as wanting a day with Dave :wink:
> 
> Bad news...Lee you need to schedule one in Bicester and one in Nottingham. Nottingham owner would prefer weekend.
> 
> Getting their email addresses today and will forward them on.
> 
> Best
> 
> DC


Stop bringing more Northern queue jumpers to the party and left the southerners have a go! :roll:


----------



## ObiWan

Dave we may have the family round so you may have to clean obi in your swimwear for the entertainment of the girls 

Let us know what nights you want to stay so we can try and sort out some curry arrangements


----------



## itsallaboutmark

Hey guys
I asked to be added to the list on the first of March but can't see my name anywhere can I be on a list somewhere for N.London/Enfield.
Thank You
Mark


----------



## kingcutter

scoTTy said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good news...I have two more RS6 owners confirmed as wanting a day with Dave :wink:
> 
> Bad news...Lee you need to schedule one in Bicester and one in Nottingham. Nottingham owner would prefer weekend.
> 
> Getting their email addresses today and will forward them on.
> 
> Best
> 
> DC
> 
> 
> 
> Stop bringing more Northern queue jumpers to the party and left the southerners have a go! :roll:
Click to expand...

Oh stop moaning and get your bucket out. :lol:


----------



## ttocs99

Dave

Could you please add me to one of your lists. Flexible on location either Birmingham / Reading or maybe Halifax if you have a weekend slot.

.... Looks like its gonna be a busy Tour ... (-:

Scott


----------



## ObiWan

I know your already on the road but if you pass a Yellow TT Coupe covered in Audi Logo's................ I have been asked to mention that it needs some serious TLC


----------



## omen666

Looking forward to some pics later today.

Should we start a cup of tea/coffee count? Each customer post up how many Dave drank in the day :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

omen666 said:


> Looking forward to some pics later today.
> 
> Should we start a cup of tea/coffee count? Each customer post up how many Dave drank in the day :lol:


You will have to add Lucozade and Mars bars to that count then :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

ObiWan said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to some pics later today.
> 
> Should we start a cup of tea/coffee count? Each customer post up how many Dave drank in the day :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to add Lucozade and Mars bars to that count then :lol:
Click to expand...

Thanks again for your efforts dave.

2 large Muffins and 6 or 7 cups of coffee.


----------



## omen666

and the pics?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

omen666 said:


> and the pics?


In the main forum :wink:


----------



## omen666

and today's pics/tea count?


----------



## dave_w

unfortunately I ended up in work so Dave will have to give you the tea count direct.

Car looks like new though. I can give you a beer count/type from the night before if that helps?

(took a load of pics last night just need to create an account somewhere to host them)


----------



## omen666

www.fotki.com is good/popular


----------



## geewceeTT

Well Dave visited sunny Huddersfield and did a damn good job.
He stayed at mine the night before and drunk plenty of beer and a whiskey nightcap  
The guy is a top bloke, and certainly put in a hard days graft today.
I kept him topped up with coffees and the wife put on some sausage, egg and bacon sandwiches at lunchtime.
I'm well pleased with the results. Take a look:









Even the neighbours came out for a look.


----------



## W7 PMC

Sorry to be a real pain, but i've now possibly got to attend a meeting in Glasgow on the 2nd & 3rd May although it's not confirmed, it is looking very likely. My date was 2nd May but if possible could we move this back to the 1st May & swap with Kingcutter?? or at worse i could bring my car over on the 1st & both cars could be done the same day???

I know it's last minute, but if anything can be sorted it would be a great help.


----------



## Multiprocess

W7 PMC said:


> Sorry to be a real pain, but i've now possibly got to attend a meeting in Glasgow on the 2nd & 3rd May although it's not confirmed, it is looking very likely. My date was 2nd May but if possible could we move this back to the 1st May & swap with Kingcutter?? or at worse i could bring my car over on the 1st & both cars could be done the same day???
> 
> I know it's last minute, but if anything can be sorted it would be a great help.


Paul

PM sent.

Lee


----------



## dave_w

omen666 said:


> www.fotki.com is good/popular


So it is 

first photos online

sorry it took so long.


----------



## neil millard tt

Hi dave can you add me to the list any time will do.Neil


----------



## ObiWan

geewceeTT said:


> Well Dave visited sunny Huddersfield and did a damn good job.
> He stayed at mine the night before and drunk plenty of beer and a whiskey nightcap
> The guy is a top bloke, and certainly put in a hard days graft today.
> I kept him topped up with coffees and the wife put on some sausage, egg and bacon sandwiches at lunchtime.
> I'm well pleased with the results. Take a look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the neighbours came out for a look.


Great pictures


----------



## omen666

We are just getting started on mine now, I'll be posting pics at various stages today


----------



## thehornster

omen666 said:


> We are just getting started on mine now, I'll be posting pics at various stages today


Can we have some tea drinking action shots please  :wink:


----------



## omen666

Will do :wink:

And so the long process begins, hoover interior and is now cleaning the leather with Liquid Leather


----------



## thehornster

Nice driveway


----------



## omen666

Will link some photo's here, but the full set will be here

http://public.fotki.com/Omen666/valetin ... tailing_-/


----------



## omen666

Liquid Leather going on...










Soaking in for the rest of the day, looks much better already










Paint cleaner going on with the Porter Cable


----------



## ObiWan

omen666 said:


> Will link some photo's here, but the full set will be here
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Omen666/valetin ... tailing_-/


Time & Motion study............... :lol:


----------



## omen666

Still only on paint cleaner, 2nd round of cleaner

The car looks amazing and no wax on it yet. Can't describe how clean the paint feels when you touch it, simply so smooth..


















Which side has been cleaned with the Swissol Paint Cleaner and which hasn't?


----------



## NaughTTy

That brings back memories Damon  Say Hi to Dave for me


----------



## omen666

Side shot of results from paint cleaner...


















First coat of Swissol Best of Show wax put on bonnet to bake....mmmm smells lovely


----------



## omen666

First layer of Swissol on and off, you can't get the deepness of the colour from these pics...but in the flesh the finish is superb.

Another coat of wax then onto detailing the rubber and plastics...


----------



## trev

omen666 said:


> First layer of Swissol on and off, you can't get the deepness of the colour from these pics...but in the flesh the finish is superb.
> 
> Another coat of waz then onto detailing the rubber and plastics...


looking good  tell dave we are asking for him evelyn & trev


----------



## davyrest

when is the next time you will be near tayside in scotland?


----------



## omen666

Rubber and plastics treated, scratches on sills removed, glass cleaned, a little more paint cleaner and there and we are ready for the final waxing


----------



## trev

8) that's what you call a shine time for a brew yet :?: :lol: :lol:


----------



## omen666

Last coat of Swissol, this pics are all in the shade, the sun is coming around the side of my house soon and I can't wait to see the full effect 


















































Again the whole days pics at

http://public.fotki.com/Omen666/valetin ... tailing_-/


----------



## genocidalduck

From what ive seen of your car Damon the results look stunning. Just a shame you will have to drive it soon :x


----------



## omen666

All done. Fantastic results, Dave attention to detail and dedication are a marval, 10 hours graft

Recon'd all the vinyl and rubber, this is a pic of half/half so you can see the difference


----------



## omen666

More pics...don't think I've posted enough..


----------



## A3DFU

Well, what can I say but: -
Thanks a million, Dave, once again. Thanks, thanks, thanks :-* :-* :-*

Just like last year, A3DFU just looks like she has just come out of the show room    
And the smell of the leather is soooo yummy
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

A shame I had to drive her home through all the mess on the roads.


----------



## Soulctrla

@ Dani -

Lets see some pics of A3DFU - now shes been Jac in a boxed

@ Obi-

did he do your motor ? I wanna see pics

Im really sorry about not making it on Saturday too - i was gutted i couldnt come meet you both at the last minute... really miffed.

@ Jac - can you do me anytime soon - or are you off again now..
I know you have a schedule but if there are any gaps in your time table i am ready for you now..... Come and buff me up ! :wink:


----------



## kingcutter

Well i hope you are all happy with your cars ,it's now pissing it down and Dave is on his way back to Scotland and the Cutters whip is not happy.


----------



## geewceeTT

kingcutter said:


> Well i hope you are all happy with your cars ,it's now pissing it down and Dave is on his way back to Scotland and the Cutters whip is not happy.


Unlucky bud. The day Dave came to Huddersfield was the first day we had seen sun for 6 months. I thought Dave just brought good weather wherever he goes... :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

Thanks again Dave, Sue is still admiring the rain drops posing on kiTTcaTT since Sunday, hardly stopped again so far today!!

Truely awesome what you can achieve............ Obiwan next time


----------



## ObiWan

Soulctrla said:


> @ Dani -
> 
> Lets see some pics of A3DFU - now shes been Jac in a boxed
> 
> @ Obi-
> 
> did he do your motor ? I wanna see pics
> 
> Im really sorry about not making it on Saturday too - i was gutted i couldnt come meet you both at the last minute... really miffed.
> 
> @ Jac - can you do me anytime soon - or are you off again now..
> I know you have a schedule but if there are any gaps in your time table i am ready for you now..... Come and buff me up ! :wink:


James, Obiwan gpt "bumped" by kiTTcaTT so has to wait until next time. We have builders in at home and they were cutting Yorkshire Stone near her car.............. she was less than pleased so Dave came in on his red charger and Obi stayed in the garage.

Will post some pictures later, You missed a great dinner but next time maybe


----------



## A3DFU

Soulctrla said:


> @ Dani -
> 
> Lets see some pics of A3DFU - now shes been Jac in a boxed


I'd love to, James. However, someone is against my using my computer :evil: 
In time --> in time ---> :twisted: 8) 
ps: you can see pictures of A3DFU when she was 'Swissoled' last year. Just do a search



kingcutter said:


> Well i hope you are all happy with your cars ,it's now pissing it down and Dave is on his way back to Scotland and the Cutters whip is not happy.


Big shame, Mark. Perhaps next time round then


----------



## ObiWan

Some pictures of KittcaTT 


http://www.fotki.com


http://www.fotki.com


http://www.fotki.com


----------



## ObiWan

Even the passenger got a bit of spit and polish


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

ObiWan said:


> Even the passenger got a bit of spit and polish
> 
> 
> Hosted on Fotki


You kidnapped the bus driver


----------



## trev

Wallsendmag II said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even the passenger got a bit of spit and polish
> 
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> 
> 
> You kidnapped the bus driver
Click to expand...

 :lol: teddy's better dressed than the bus driver


----------



## ObiWan

trev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even the passenger got a bit of spit and polish
> 
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> 
> 
> You kidnapped the bus driver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: teddy's better dressed than the bus driver
Click to expand...

Smells better to :lol:


----------



## trev

ObiWan said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even the passenger got a bit of spit and polish
> 
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> 
> 
> You kidnapped the bus driver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: teddy's better dressed than the bus driver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smells better to :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: that's true we were sitting at the back off him :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

trev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even the passenger got a bit of spit and polish
> 
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> 
> 
> You kidnapped the bus driver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: teddy's better dressed than the bus driver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smells better to :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: that's true we were sitting at the back off him :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I like the tiara on the bus driver's head :wink: 
Reminds me of a recent event


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Back in sunny'ish Scotland...sorry the weather wasn't kind to you for your slot KC - I'll sort out a suitable date for another go in a week or so time.

Good start to the "Tour" though, thanks to all for your generous hospitality; roofs over my head, food and drink, washing machines, showers - everything I needed to keep going! 

A few pics of my own, not necessarily better than those shown - excuse the poor number plate obliteration 

5cw


















dave_w (the only decent pic I got  )










Toshiba



















geewceeTT



















Dani



















Dave


----------



## Soulctrla

@ Jac - they all look ace...

The pics that stand out there are definatly Tosh's

Sheeesh - you have to be happy with that mate - it looks the mutz twitcher...

Nice one dave - and Nice one Tosh !

I imagine A3DFU is pretty pleased too - that looks ace -

They all look great - i suppose its just some of the pics are better than others.....

Nice work


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Back in sunny'ish Scotland...sorry the weather wasn't kind to you for your slot KC - I'll sort out a suitable date for another go in a week or so time.
> 
> Good start to the "Tour" though, thanks to all for your generous hospitality; roofs over my head, food and drink, washing machines, showers - everything I needed to keep going!
> 
> A few pics of my own, not necessarily better than those shown - excuse the poor number plate obliteration
> 
> Dave


Hey Dave, no kiTTcaTT............... you will be sleeping in the garage next time when Sue sees this :?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

No, KiTTcaTT's are coming...in fact they're here :wink:

No garage floor please  I like that bed 



















Dave


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> No, KiTTcaTT's are coming...in fact they're here :wink:
> 
> No garage floor please  I like that bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


Reprieved :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

Soulctrla said:


> @ Jac - they all look ace...
> 
> The pics that stand out there are definatly Tosh's
> 
> Sheeesh - you have to be happy with that mate - it looks the mutz twitcher...
> 
> Nice one dave - and Nice one Tosh !
> 
> I imagine A3DFU is pretty pleased too - that looks ace -
> 
> They all look great - i suppose its just some of the pics are better than others.....
> 
> Nice work


Cheers mate - The car looked better than in the pictures. If the light had been good those pics would look a lot better.

Dave, Thanks again - told you red was the best colour  and i'll pm you when i get back from london about some wax.


----------



## A3DFU

Hey, Dave, it looks like I have a garage 8)

And thanks again for all your hard work :-*


----------



## Dr.Phibes

Dave, are you still taking bookings ?

My TT is in need of some TLC and I've only just discovered this thread.

I'm in South Bucks area.

I'm flexible on dates so you could do it at my business premises during the week if that helps.

Will send a PM to you and Multiprocess incase you don't read this.


----------



## A3DFU

And I washed mine today: it's gleaming again 8)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

A3DFU said:


> And I washed mine today: it's gleaming again 8)


Good girl :wink:

D x


----------



## MikeyG

To complete the set from Dave's first excursion...

I was in Scotland on my allotted day of the tour, so I went to Dundee for the treatment, part of which was in Dave's garage as a consequence of one of those Scottish 'light showers' - this particular one lasted about 4 hours. Still, the Sun appeared half-heartedly in the late afternoon and early evening - enough to catch two copies of Dave putting the finishing touches to the wheels of my, by then, immaculate car 8)










The end result was, of course, brilliant, and still is. After a little over 1,000 miles since Thursday, most of it on fairly 'sporting' Scottish roads, the wheels do, of course, need a clean, since I was obliged to use the brakes occasionally, but the myriad of now-deceased bugs have barely managed to stick to the front at all - Swissol just too much for them  (The photos below range from *300 miles to 700 miles later*.)



















And the overall effect, in the right landscape, is pretty damned good 




























*Dave, Thanks again for a thoroughly enjoyable, and educational, 10.5 hours on the Scottish Riviera :wink:*


----------



## A3DFU

Incredible pictures!! 8)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Nice scenic pics Mike...only spoilt by that scruffy git with his knee hanging out of his troo's :wink: 

Dave


----------



## A3DFU

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Nice scenic pics Mike...only spoilt by that scruffy git with his knee hanging out of his troo's :wink:
> 
> Dave


You know where cloths are being repaired :roll:


----------



## MikeyG

A3DFU said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice scenic pics Mike...only spoilt by that scruffy git with his knee hanging out of his troo's :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> You know where cloths are being repaired :roll:
Click to expand...

If you look at the photo, you'll notice that Dave's kneeling on the undamaged knee, in a bid to regain that lost symmetry ;-)


----------



## ObiWan

Mirror mirror on the door, who is the fairest of them all.....................  (What happened to the no publicity clause then :lol: )


----------



## MikeyG

A3DFU said:


> Incredible pictures!! 8)


Thanks Dani - I've just noticed this post! There are a few more 'landscapes with TT' and 'action shots' of Dave at http://www.seaofvapours.co.uk/TT/ScotlandMay2006/, if you're interested.


----------



## miggyfish

Hi Dave

spoke to you today, would like to add my name to your grand tour list please! Lyn from Lincoln.


----------



## BAMTT

Hi Lee, Dave

whats the latest with the tour with the hosepipe bans/drought orders etc

Rgds

Tony


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

BAMTT said:


> Hi Lee, Dave
> 
> whats the latest with the tour with the hosepipe bans/drought orders etc
> 
> Rgds
> 
> Tony


Hosepipe bans are making life difficult though I have a "workaround" approved for those in the Thames Valley water board area...other water authorities are just ignoring me 

Drought orders - trying to determine what that means reading through the jargon. It hasn't specifically banned a bucket and sponge.

I need to be cautious, I don't want to expose either yourselves - or myself to any threat of legal action :?

At the moment I'm bogged down with Scottish work, I hope everyone will appreciate that I have to make my "in area" work my main focus. 
The late start to Spring has meant I'm well behind where I hoped to be, together with other comittments it's difficult.
I hadn't expected the response to this offer that has arisen (I'm pleased and grateful - not complaining!) but it will mean more patience is needed by those waiting. I will get to you - just not sure when.
Of course, I'm not going to be (too) miffed if you choose to go elsewhere!

July is completely out Mrs JiaB is adamant that I'm going on holiday...best guess is that I'll pick some of you off starting early June, the remainder August / September.

Dave


----------



## BAMTT

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> I need to be cautious, I don't want to expose either yourselves - or myself to any threat of legal action :?


No probs Dave still up for the treatment  when poss

P.S If i were to expose myself i would say the chances of legal action would be pretty high :lol:


----------



## WozzaTT

Hi Dave,

Any idea if I'll be one of the early June ones? Your PM of 11 May said you might be round to me in 7 to 10 days?

Not hassling, just wondering!

Regards,

Warren.


----------



## A3DFU

MikeyG said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incredible pictures!! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dani - I've just noticed this post! There are a few more 'landscapes with TT' and 'action shots' of Dave at http://www.seaofvapours.co.uk/TT/ScotlandMay2006/, if you're interested.
Click to expand...

Excellent pics, Mikey - only just noticed


----------



## MikeyG

A3DFU said:


> MikeyG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incredible pictures!! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dani - I've just noticed this post! There are a few more 'landscapes with TT' and 'action shots' of Dave at http://www.seaofvapours.co.uk/TT/ScotlandMay2006/, if you're interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent pics, Mikey - only just noticed
Click to expand...

Aha! Now that might explain a brief 'cross-purposes' conversation we had on the Peak District meet Dani :roll:

Thanks for the compliment 8)

Mike


----------



## A3DFU

MikeyG said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeyG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incredible pictures!! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dani - I've just noticed this post! There are a few more 'landscapes with TT' and 'action shots' of Dave at http://www.seaofvapours.co.uk/TT/ScotlandMay2006/, if you're interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent pics, Mikey - only just noticed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aha! *Now that might explain a brief 'cross-purposes' conversation we had on the Peak District meet Dani *:roll:
> 
> Thanks for the compliment 8)
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

As you may know, Mikey, I have ongoing problems re the internet since February  ......


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A3DFU said:


> Thanks Dani - I've just noticed this post! There are a few more 'landscapes with TT' and 'action shots' of Dave at http://www.seaofvapours.co.uk/TT/ScotlandMay2006/, if you're interested.


Nice shots love the colour of your TT what is it :?:


----------



## MikeyG

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dani - I've just noticed this post! There are a few more 'landscapes with TT' and 'action shots' of Dave at http://www.seaofvapours.co.uk/TT/ScotlandMay2006/, if you're interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shots love the colour of your TT what is it :?:
Click to expand...

Thanks. It's Dolomite Grey with Swissol wax and interesting (in some cases) lighting


----------



## marck

Dave, No worries will fit in when convenient for you
Cheers
Marc.


----------



## north_wales_tt

As there was a distinct lack of information forthcoming I was wondering if this was still happening?????
:?


----------



## davidg

north_wales_tt said:


> As there was a distinct lack of information forthcoming I was wondering if this was still happening?????
> :?


It has happened to some , weather probs early on delayed it , Dave J-I-A-B is away for a while pm him and he will get back to you sometime , in a few weeks or so .Hope this is of some help .


----------



## PaulRS3




----------



## north_wales_tt

Paul-S3 said:


>


Double Bump :roll:


----------



## ObiWan

Dave is not back yet, I am sure he will post as soon as he gets back


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

ObiWan said:


> Dave is not back yet, I am sure he will post as soon as he gets back


Back now. I'll try and get my head around who, what and where I'm going. Probably be working my way down the West coast'ish to Bristol (N wales inc. :wink: )

Be in contact with those who've asked and are still interested soon 

Dave


----------

